# A Positive Experience



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

A lot of my recent sales have been to allow me to get some of Roland Kemmner's watches. Luckily for me two beauties were available through his Ebay store. Dealing with him is a delight. The first watch had a strap shown on Ebay different to that shown for the watch on his website. He happily provided the website strap, which I much preferred, and even gave me a spare of it! His watches are delivered in lovely leather two-watch travel cases complete with strap-changing tool. His postage costs are very reasonable from Germany: the first watch arrived in two days, the second (today) in 5, and it is Christmas season so I thought that was pretty good.

The first watch was his beautiful (very very very light) gold-dialled Tonneau with AR sapphire glass front and back, with ETA 2824-2 movement which keeps lovely time. It is a decent size and feels lovely on the wrist. It is so lovely I find myself staring at it... :man_in_love: It is well-priced at just over Â£250.










The second watch, which arrived today, was his newly-released "Century of Aviation" flieger. It uses a Miyota 8215 movement which keeps the price way down, as does the use of K1 hardened glass rather than sapphire (again front and back). The lume is amazing, and it looks at first glance like a sterile dial, but change the angle of view and a very subtle 'phantom' "Kemmner" and "Automatic" appear. The strap is a lovely thick piece of leather (no second one this time... but I am not complaining). If you want an affordable flieger this is one to check out. The cost - just over Â£128!(










Oh, both watches are individually numbered, too. The quality of finish is superb. The Tonneau has a signed crown.

Anyway, I just thought I would share. His watches are good and well-priced and service is excellent.

Peace, out.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've looked at Rolands watches and components after seeing a little cracker that Dapper owns. To my amazement he (Dapper) actually put it up for sale for all of 20 seconds before withdrawing it under under strict orders from his wife. Smart woman.

Perhaps one day I too shall have a Roland Kemmner watch. Perhaps after I untie Santa...

PS - Nice haul Monk!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Great looking watches Mr Monk.

I may be interested in the Sewills watch you have for sale. I need to get up to 50 posts without upsetting the regulars!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The Prefect said:


> Great looking watches Mr Monk.
> 
> I may be interested in the Sewills watch you have for sale. I need to get up to 50 posts without upsetting the regulars!!


Can't say I blame you, it's a cracking watch for the money. In fact, its a cracking watch, regardless of money. :man_in_love:

Carry on posting where you feel a comment will fit in and you'll soon hit the magic '50' and be able to contact Monk via PM.


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Many thanks! I will add as many posts as possible!

Please bear with me!!!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

> Perhaps one day I too shall have a Roland Kemmner watch. Perhaps after I untie Santa...


Drum - all I can say is it is a (relatively) affordable luxury. So be bold! I now find I am staring lovingly at the flieger as well..... 



> I may be interested in the Sewills watch you have for sale. I need to get up to 50 posts without upsetting the regulars!!


Mr Prefect, firstly :welcome: Secondly, get posting! I found the Watch Discussion forum the best place to start. Lots of learning to be done there, and wise ones to answer any questions. As for the Sewills, I had hoped to sell before I go overseas, but if I thought someone might be fairly certain to snap it up then waiting would not be a problem. I do not know *feenix* personally, so his opinion was truly impartial!


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll keep posting...


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

As much as possible!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

The Prefect said:


> As much as possible!


Careful, you don't want to appear to be spamming the board, but you are getting there now, post a couple of jokes for the lads to have a giggle, and you'll be two posts closer :angel_not:

As Monk says, I've not had any dealings with him previously, I just like a number of the Sewills watches. Although I only have one currently in my own collection and its a quartz;










I was lucky to see another of these come up last year on Ebay at a good price and picked it up for my Dad, so we each have one of these, limited to 2000, models.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sewills made lovely pieces, indeed. As to the Carmania, I have just noticed that some guy in America has put up one (the steel bracelet, white dial, roman numerals version) with a starting bid of about Â£957, and a buy-it-now price of about Â£1085!! :jawdrop:

Mine's looking a bargain! :naughty:


----------



## The Prefect (Dec 7, 2011)

Feenix, great looking watch!

Monk, not far now! I'll be able to see my profile as well!!!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

The Prefect said:


> Monk, not far now! I'll be able to see my profile as well!!!


And you will be able to put something in it as well! :smartass:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Monk said:


> A lot of my recent sales have been to allow me to get some of Roland Kemmner's watches. Luckily for me two beauties were available through his Ebay store. Dealing with him is a delight. The first watch had a strap shown on Ebay different to that shown for the watch on his website. He happily provided the website strap, which I much preferred, and even gave me a spare of it! His watches are delivered in lovely leather two-watch travel cases complete with strap-changing tool. His postage costs are very reasonable from Germany: the first watch arrived in two days, the second (today) in 5, and it is Christmas season so I thought that was pretty good.
> 
> The first watch was his beautiful (very very very light) gold-dialled Tonneau with AR sapphire glass front and back, with ETA 2824-2 movement which keeps lovely time. It is a decent size and feels lovely on the wrist. It is so lovely I find myself staring at it... :man_in_love: It is well-priced at just over Â£250.
> 
> ...


Really love that Flieger. Can you tell how to find Roland on the bay? wouldn't mind having a look at his stuff

Cheers


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

In order to avoid breaking the rule about posting Ebay links... check your PMs!


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

And he has just added a whole lot more. :groan:


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a little update re the humble Miyota Flieger I have (and not the ETA 2824's he has just put up: I have been wearing it for almost 9 hours now, and it has gained less than a second. So he obviously adjusts them fairly carefully be he sends them off.


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

I am the happy owner of a Kemmner Marine watch with a decorated Unitas movement.I agree entirely with the comments about build quality and value for money. I am currently contemplating getting the black PVD,guilloche, dial one on his website.The decoration on the movement is totally OTT but I really like it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Have to say 128 pounds -lot of watch -might have acloser look myself....


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

UGfan said:


> I am the happy owner of a Kemmner Marine watch with a decorated Unitas movement.I agree entirely with the comments about build quality and value for money. I am currently contemplating getting the black PVD,guilloche, dial one on his website.The decoration on the movement is totally OTT but I really like it!


Just saw it - what a movement! And what a contrast to the classy restraint of the dial.



Timetraveller said:


> Have to say 128 pounds -lot of watch -might have acloser look myself....


Indeed a lot of watch, and so well presented. Over the last few days with on/off wearing mine has gained about 25 seconds. That puts it well within the very-good range, and for me to gain is better than to lose. Since it does back-hack it is no great burden to reset it. Oh, with the fall of the euro, the Ebay price has now gone down to Â£126!


----------

